# Ring Tones



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Has anyone heard about this special ring tone for teenager's cel phones that older people can't hear?
Whats up with that









Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Don
They get if the internet download it to the cell phone it is a very high pitch that they say only young kids hear the older you are they say you can't hear they have been use it school for text messaging each other because teacher can't hear the phone.

MMM!!!!! I wonder if I downloaded it I could drive my dogs crazy









willie


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I think it's great. I don't want to hear every teens [email protected]%$ cell phone!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Humpty said:


> I think it's great. I don't want to hear every teens [email protected]%$ cell phone!
> [snapback]121775[/snapback]​


You are right Humpty I didnt think of that


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I didn't hear what you said....sonny!!!!

I heard something about it at work...but what good it having a ring that the "old folks" can't hear....we will still know you are on the phone when you answer it!!!

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just heard this on the news the other day.

And the battle escalates...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Has anyone heard about this special ring tone for teenager's cel phones that older people can't hear?
> Whats up with that
> 
> 
> ...


 :whistlingHello all, 
http://www.katazo.com/mosquito-tone/?aff_r...FQXAJAodo1LPwA#

go to this link to check it out


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

dliles6254 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone heard about this special ring tone for teenager's cel phones that older people can't hear?
> ...


Didn't hear anything on the website...but I think its a conspiracy. The teenagers are getting together to make us think they are getting the upper hand, when in reality there is no sound


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

mik0445 said:


> The teenagers are getting together to make us think they are getting the upper hand[snapback]121841[/snapback]​


They have to get up pretty early then









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

The only one I could not hear was the one for Freaks!
So I guess I'm not a Freak









MaeJae


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I cant hear the last three, and I am not even that old (30)









I guess all those years of shooting and blowing up things in the Marines did take its toll. I knew I should have listened when they said to put ear plugs in









Bill


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I couldn't hear any of them and my granddaughter (age 10) could only hear the 2 lowest and medium pitches.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think this test has a lot to do with the speakers connected to your PC. I could hear all but the highest tone on my home computer. Here at work, I can only hear the two middle tones. Nothing at the high or low ends.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

HMMMMMM ............what will they think of next









As far as getting the upper hand goes, as long as the parent pays the bill, the parent will always have the upper hand









Tami


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Can you hear me now


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

willie226 said:


> Can you hear me now
> [snapback]122016[/snapback]​


 LOL

I heard on the news as well - I heard it was for people under 36 - why 36 who knows.

Thor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Isn't that just creepy???







What will they think of next?







More ways for kids to disrespect adults









Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> The only one I could not hear was the one for Freaks!
> So I guess I'm not a Freak
> 
> 
> ...


Same here MaeJae

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> mik0445 said:
> 
> 
> > The teenagers are getting together to make us think they are getting the upper hand[snapback]121841[/snapback]​
> ...


Simple solution...no cell phone.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

My son and daughter pulled this on my wife the other day with their new shared cell phone. She definitely couldn't hear the ring.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Uh . . . . . folks . . . . . . They've had this for years - it's called vibrate.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Uh . . . . . folks . . . . . . They've had this for years - it's called vibrate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Uh . . . . . folks . . . . . . They've had this for years - it's called vibrate.Â
> ...


Yeah, but the smile it brings to your face, is a dead giveaway every time!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Moosegut said:
> ...


Easy now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


Whoa there...


----------

